# FS: Oddballs and such



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Got some fish I need to find homes for. They are all really healthy with great markings and color. Changing up tank a little and want to keep my little bichirs safe!


1 x Senegal Bichir 6" - Extremely interactive!! - 30$ OBO

1 x Purple Spotted Gudgeon 5" - Amazingly beautiful coloring - 30$ OBO

1 x Clown Knifefish 7-8" - Is golden in color(But wanted to play it safe and not call it a golden clown knife) and has 4 perfect spots on one side and 3 perfect ones on the other. 50$ - PENDING

1 x Dragon Goby 1' or so - Extremely peaceful and sifts the sub-straight - 30$ OBO 

2 x Torpedo barbs 2.5" - 15$ each

1 x Upside down Catfish - 2" or maybe bit more but extremely well fed haha. - 10$


As I'm looking to change up the tank I'd also be into a trade. Looking for Severums(Younger would be best), red hooks, silver dollars and other small/young bichirs.

Pm for quick response or pictures!

Thank you


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump!!!! Knifefish sold


----------



## Monsterdewy (Dec 26, 2013)

Interested in purple spotted grudgen sent pm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump! Any trades out there?


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

hey man can you please pm me pics of the bichir and the two cats? very interested.


----------



## Lshade (Feb 9, 2014)

You have the dragon goby in fresh or brackish?


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

The dragon goby was acclimated to fresh over the course of 3 months and has been thriving in it ever since.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Someone come pick up the purple spotted gudgeun. 20$? Need him in a new home asap.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

If you take two 4 inch Redbelly Piranhas as trade i would love the purple spotted gudgeon.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha sorry those really wouldnt go with what I got going now.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Well if my piranhas sell I'll buy him


----------

